# Very cool and simple Ghost effect



## grimghost (May 24, 2010)

saw this while searching the web, very cool effect

http://www.wackyarchives.com/offbeat/easy-do-it-yourself-ghost.html


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah, I remember seeing this on HauntProject before. SO cool! From a distance, it is just beautiful and ethereal.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

cool idea if you have a big yard to haunt thanks for sharing


----------



## Girl of Vlad (Sep 3, 2009)

thanks for sharing that, great idea.


----------



## Granges Grim Ghouls (Jan 31, 2009)

I made this ghost. I love it. But i don't think anyone saw it. Should it put some light on it??


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Granges Grim Ghouls said:


> I made this ghost. I love it. But i don't think anyone saw it. Should it put some light on it??


Is your chicken wire shiny and new? If not, it may be difficult to see if you don't already know its there. Also, you may hit it with some chrome spray paint and then try a little back-lighting to really make it stand out.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

A little light from below or above is worth a try. Just enough to let the wire catch a little of the light, but not enough to really light up the whole area. It's supposed to be a subtle effect.


----------



## GhoulishGadgets (May 13, 2010)

Sweet effect, I like that, great as a distant effect

would be interesting to try different lighting effects
- if in total darkness, so unseen normally, then fade up lighting, then down again 
- or have a few in different positions and sequence the fading to almost give a jumping around impression (maybe strobes would be better)

then theres always the idea of animating this in many ways... turning would be simple, perhaps on a small track to make the ghost glide? 

and of course, add a some chilled fog

Si


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

We made this a while back, and used cheese cloth dipped in fabric softener as an outside layer. Under a black light from about 30-40 yards away, she is a VERY creepy lady. Can't get a decent nighttime picture, though.


----------

